# Spotoween



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

7/31/2015

I’m just going to keep going through the playlists that Spotify suggests when I search “Halloween”. But I’m going to be a little bit picky.

“HALLOWEEN PARTY 2014” Playlist (27 followers) - Much of the music is NOT Halloween-related. So I’ll skip it.

“IN THE HALLOWEEN MOOD” (124 followers) Playlist by Tom Nerwinski. It features…
•	Everything by Midnight Syndicate
•	Everything by Nox Arcana
•	Lots of movie complete movie soundtracks, especially John Carpenter
•	Some movie theme compilations
Highlights include: 
•	“Halloween” by Two Steps from Hell – a mostly instrumental album, Two Steps from Hell music has been featured in some video game trailers. It’s actually very good.
•	“Saw 3” score by Charlie Clouser (from NIN) – sounds way more industrial than orchestral, pretty effective
•	“It Follows” soundtrack by Disasterpeace … I like it. Kind of an 80’s vibe to it. Haven’t seen the movie.
•	“The Truth and the Light: Music From the X-Files” by Mark Snow … my favorite show ever. Great music. Glad he included some sound clips from the TV show.
This is a long, long playlist. I didn’t listen to this one beginning to end. I skipped the Midnight Syndicate / Nox Arcana bits because I’ve listened to them plenty. And frankly, I skipped a lot of the soundtrack stuff (most of the playlist) because movie soundtracks generally don’t do much for me. If it is a movie I’ve seen, maybe listening to the music will evoke memories of the film. Otherwise, meh.

“DISNEY HALLOWEEN SONGS” (5,196 followers)
I have many Disney Halloween memories. One of my first was watching “The Legend of Sleepy Hollow” at school. I Disney-fied Halloween for my kids, too … when they were real little, it was “Snow White”, later “The Nightmare Before Christmas”. This playlist features pretty much every song sung by a Disney villain (Ursula, Scar, Gaston, Jafar). Not very spooky, but a cute list. I like “Heffalumps and Woozles”, and some cute songs from Phineas and Ferb. And I love the Corpse Bride songs, cuz I love the movie (which is, of course, not Disney). Hey, Goofy singing “Monster Mash”! I like “Mother Knows Best” from Tangled, but is it Halloweeny. 

“ULTIMATE HORROR SOUNDS – HALLOWEEN CHOPPED UP SCARY HORROR SOUND EFFECTS” (418 followers)
These tracks are from “Halloween Chopped Up” (a series of one- or two-minute sound effects), “Horror Sound FX” (a series of very short sound effects, could be used for ringtones), “212 Halloween Sounds”, “Effects – Sounds and Ambients of Terror”, “Halloween Party (Sounds and Dance for Your Party)”, “House of Horrors – Background Music for the Halloween Night”, etc.
There are some cool bits … some scary little girls singing “Ring Around the Rosies”, a “Satanic Celebration”, some Gregorian chants. Much of it is typical stuff, but there are a few gems … tracks by Morbid Angel and King Diamond, for example.
Playlists like this remind me of why I don’t try to collect Halloween sound effects releases. There are just too dang many of them, and most of them sound the same.

“HALLOWEEN MUSIC” (9 followers)
This is a weird playlist. It’s got some very heavy metal (Avenged Sevenfold), angry rap (Hollywood Undead), angry British people (Bring Me the Horizon), metalcore (Asking Alexandria) … then they sprinkle in Nirvana, Linkin Park, Meghan Trainor (?), that “Latch” song (which I like, but here?) … this is a weird playlist. “His Name is Pewdiepie”? A karaoke version of “More Than Words”? Awright, I’m done.


----------

